

Facebook's Paul Buchheit talks about Facebook, Google and his new gig - abraham
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/technology/2010/11/facebooks-paul-buchheit-talks-about-facebook-google-and-his-new-gig.html

======
mdonahoe
"It's entertaining"

He has a very unique perspective on that situation.

Exciting that he is coming to Ycombinator full time. Expecting some
interesting Ask PB threads in the future.

~~~
bedris
_Q: Do you have any thoughts about the contacts sharing spat between Google
and Facebook? A: It's entertaining. Q: How did the offer from Y Combinator
come about?_

Either the interview was edited because they couldn't get anything else out of
Paul on this topic, or the interviewer was skipping class the day they taught
how to ask follow-up questions at journalism school.

~~~
brown9-2
I think a two-word answer should tell the interviewer pretty clearly "it's not
something I want to comment on more than this".

~~~
bedris
Of course. But a lot of important and/or entertaining journalism has resulted
from interviewers finding ways to get the interviewees to divulge more than
they had initially intended to.

I just thought that the sudden segue into a completely different topic without
following up on the initial question was pretty funny!

------
dschobel
Unfortunately not too much info in there beside the fact that he didn't work
on project titan.

------
ryanwaggoner
Does this mean Paul won't be angel investing outside of YC?

------
spoiledtechie
"move fast and break stuff mentality"

I like that Slogan.

~~~
ryanwaggoner
It's awesome until you're trying to build stuff for clients on their platform.

------
xyi
I read in another article today that a lot of Googlers are interested in
switching to Facebook, reason being the possibility of considerable financial
gain post Facebook's IPO.

I think Paul has written about his thoughts about
[money]([http://paulbuchheit.blogspot.com/2010/05/what-to-do-with-
you...](http://paulbuchheit.blogspot.com/2010/05/what-to-do-with-your-
millions.html) "Paul Buchheit: What to do with your millions") before, just
curious to know if money was at all in his calculations this time around

------
dkokelley
I wish Paul would have elaborated more on the Google/Facebook pissing contest.
Having worked at both companies at the level Paul has, I would imagine he has
insight into the personalities that are pressing the issues. Then again, it
looks like Paul got to work on what he wanted to, which didn't involve this
new conflict.

Edit: Or maybe confidentiality agreements with each company prevent him from
giving a public opinion right now.

------
zecg
More importantly, Paul recently fixed FriendFeed's search.

